# Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 CCFL replacement



## Unhelpful (Feb 4, 2012)

I've managed to muddle my way through getting to the CCFLs in my TV, with some help from this closed thread. The service manuals I have found online were some help, but treat the LCD as a unit, so getting the various layers out from in front of the CCFLs was a bit of an adventure. I have one dead CCFL - has anybody ordered any they know fit this model? Is it recommended I buy a few more than I need? And how do I remove it, I can't really get a good look at the sockets and don't want to take anything else apart unless I have to. Thanks in advance for any help anybody can offer. When I have time I'll try to detail some of the odd bits I learned about disassembly on this TV, for anybody else who finds the service manual lacking.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I assume from your post you have lifted up the LCD panel and plastic panels under it? There is a white plastic cover over the ends of the tubes on both side. The covers should lift straight out (toward the front of the TV), exposing the ends of the tubes. The sockets are little metal clips holding the wire end of the CCFLs. Just pull the CCFL tube wire out, being careful not to bend the socket.

I bought these 3mm X 900mm lamps: http://www.ccflwarehouse.com/30x90fuspcc.html , and yes I did buy two spares. When you install them, push the wire ends into the sockets, and then clip off the excess wire length. The light from the tube is a little yellow compared to the original one but is not noticable when the LCD assembly is put back together.

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/1006343-solved-kdl-40w3000-changing-ccfl.html


----------



## Unhelpful (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks - I did manage to expose the clips and remove the tube, but it broke in the process, making me a lio ttle wary of trying to rearrange the existing ones to move it to the edge. Is there a release that I'm missing? The supports for the middle length of the tubes also fit very tightly and are brittle - some of these broke as well, although I expect the set will still be OK. I feel like I missed something though, if pulling hard enough to remove the part breaks things.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I broke a tube removing it as well. Fortunately, they go back in easier than removing them. For the supports along the middle of the tube, I used white sewing thread to tie the tube to what remained of the broken support. It worked ok.


----------



## Unhelpful (Feb 4, 2012)

Hah, that makes me feel a little better. The clips on mine are actually set in plastic fixtures that have a back, so if I trim any leads it will probably have to be before placing the tube, rather than after. Any tips on how to remove one without breaking things, if I want to try rearranging them?


----------

